# Insect repellent, sunscreen, &c.



## jemiljan

Would anyone have any recommendations on where to buy a good high SPF sunscreen, and also insect repellent, preferably with DEET or Picaridin? Also, do you have suggestions for something to use at home? Despite their popularity, citronella candles and such don't work. I know that there are these plug-in poisons, but the ones I've tried I find affect my breathing (if not my brain). Also, would anyone know where to buy a mosquito net? Again, not for a camping trip, but home. Finally, does anyone know if you can purchase the "mosquito dunk" poisons that kill the larvae in standing water?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Part of the problem with sunscreen being sold here is that it is often out of date but good quality high sunscreen is available in supermarkets and beauty shops. Once you have opened a bottle of sunscreen don't keep it for the following year it should be thrown. 
Avon's Skin so soft is highly recommended by many to prevent mosquito bites, 
I have saw mozzie nets for sale in baby shops.. 
Deet etc.. I don't know but wouldn't be at all surprised to find it here. 

Maiden


----------



## canuck2010

Uh, they don't have malaria in Egypt so I wouldn't worry about a few mosquitoes. They do sell OFF spray in a few shops, perhaps check road 9?


----------



## Biffy

They do have malaria in Egypt - the onl;y place recommended that you take medication for malaria in Egypt is the Fayoum oasis.

Oh and by the way - there are alot of people from Africa coming into Egypt now - so if they are carriers then the mosquitoes can spread it.

I live in 6th October and I had malaria last year - I thought I was dying - went to eh docs was screened for Malaria - and low and behold I was the proud owner of the infection!!
But the good thing is it can be cured!

But on the down side Egypt is no. in the world for Hep C I am afraid - so beware when you go to hospitals!

Also recently they have found cases of Polio in one particular area of Cairo and are trying to start a vaccination campaign.


----------



## Sh.M.

El Tawheed and El Nour ^_^
They have mosquito nets I think it was 36 LE 

Good Luck


----------



## jemiljan

Sh.M. said:


> El Tawheed and El Nour ^_^
> They have mosquito nets I think it was 36 LE
> 
> Good Luck


Can you please tell me more about these places? 
Are they grocery stores? Baby stores?
Can you please describe their locations? 
Contact information?
Do they have a branch in Maadi?

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

El Tawheed & El Nour Cheap Department Store Chain in Cairo they are all over the city..


----------



## Sh.M.

jemiljan said:


> Can you please tell me more about these places?
> Are they grocery stores? Baby stores?
> Can you please describe their locations?
> Contact information?
> Do they have a branch in Maadi?
> 
> Thanks!


It's one place actually 
It has lots of departments 
166 El-Nasr St in Maadi 
tel: 02-25171201

I hope you will find it 

ah I was going to forget again 
there is something else which I use instead of nets and "I have allergy too" 
*Raid liquid mosquito killer odorless *
It is really good 
read the instructions before using it


----------



## GM1

Yellow Pages El Tawheed & El Nour all shops
Cairo360 review


----------



## jemiljan

Thanks to everyone for their tips, which came in handy, especially for my recent trip to Aswan and Luxor. First off, I bought the Raid liquid plug-in and found it far better than the horribly poisonous stuff that was common here years ago. That said, you really have to be careful to follow the directions, and it doesn't eliminate mosquitoes entirely, it just makes them drowsy (but that makes them easier to swat!  ) 

Then I found "Off" brand insect repellent, with 15% DEET, at Alfa, but I forget how much it cost (not too much though) It's slightly weaker than the stuff I brought from home, and I find it has to be liberally and frequently reapplied (including spraying your hands and wiping around your face, ears, hairline, and neck) when you're going somewhere with a lot of mosquitoes. So I'll still be on the lookout for anything stronger, if it's available. 

Also, I found an excellent Egyptian brand of sunscreen that after visiting the monuments and desert, I can highly recommend to you all. It's "Eva Sun & Sea", and the same company makes a variety of them with different levels of SPF (even one for kids). It has a light coconut fragrance that I find isn't cloying, and claims to be "water-resistant", though I haven't used it at the pool or beach, so I can't comment on that, but when I applied it heavily before heading out all day in the desert, it did feel a bit "stiff" the way that a good water-resistant suncreen does. An ample-sized 200ml tube of SPF 50+ cost just 50LE. I compared it to the end of a bottle of the Coppertone "Sport", which I brought from home that is supposedly "waterproof" and "greaseless". I found that the Eva brand worked into the skin more quickly, and didn't feel it sting my eyes very badly like the Coppertone did.

Of course, I did find much more expensive imported European and American brands for more than twice the price, some with higher SPF, but the reviews I read basically said that anything over SPF 50 is ridiculous and unnecessary. Also, I unwittingly bought a fake Chinese-made "L'Oreal" brand that I only realised was fake after I opened the package. So, buyers beware supposedly "imported" brands being sold on the local market. Fortunately, I didn't spend too much, and it will probably serve as a perfectly good moisturiser, but I wouldn't ever trust using it as a reliable sunscreen. 

Thanks again!

PS- Does anyone have any info on anti-malaria medication available here? It would just be good to have on file. I was prescribed Doxycycline when I visited Central Asia a few years ago, and myself and many others on the trip found the stuff was terrible. It really messed with my stomach, which is a common side-effect.


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> Thanks to everyone for their tips, which came in handy, especially for my recent trip to Aswan and Luxor. First off, I bought the Raid liquid plug-in and found it far better than the horribly poisonous stuff that was common here years ago. That said, you really have to be careful to follow the directions, and it doesn't eliminate mosquitoes entirely, it just makes them drowsy (but that makes them easier to swat!  )
> 
> Then I found "Off" brand insect repellent, with 15% DEET, at Alfa, but I forget how much it cost (not too much though) It's slightly weaker than the stuff I brought from home, and I find it has to be liberally and frequently reapplied (including spraying your hands and wiping around your face, ears, hairline, and neck) when you're going somewhere with a lot of mosquitoes. So I'll still be on the lookout for anything stronger, if it's available.
> 
> Also, I found an excellent Egyptian brand of sunscreen that after visiting the monuments and desert, I can highly recommend to you all. It's "Eva Sun & Sea", and the same company makes a variety of them with different levels of SPF (even one for kids). It has a light coconut fragrance that I find isn't cloying, and claims to be "water-resistant", though I haven't used it at the pool or beach, so I can't comment on that, but when I applied it heavily before heading out all day in the desert, it did feel a bit "stiff" the way that a good water-resistant suncreen does. An ample-sized 200ml tube of SPF 50+ cost just 50LE. I compared it to the end of a bottle of the Coppertone "Sport", which I brought from home that is supposedly "waterproof" and "greaseless". I found that the Eva brand worked into the skin more quickly, and didn't feel it sting my eyes very badly like the Coppertone did.
> 
> Of course, I did find much more expensive imported European and American brands for more than twice the price, some with higher SPF, but the reviews I read basically said that anything over SPF 50 is ridiculous and unnecessary. Also, I unwittingly bought a fake Chinese-made "L'Oreal" brand that I only realised was fake after I opened the package. So, buyers beware supposedly "imported" brands being sold on the local market. Fortunately, I didn't spend too much, and it will probably serve as a perfectly good moisturiser, but I wouldn't ever trust using it as a reliable sunscreen.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> PS- Does anyone have any info on anti-malaria medication available here? It would just be good to have on file. I was prescribed Doxycycline when I visited Central Asia a few years ago, and myself and many others on the trip found the stuff was terrible. It really messed with my stomach, which is a common side-effect.




would you believe I am on anti malarial for my chest!! but it is the same one you have previously had


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> would you believe I am on anti malarial for my chest!! but it is the same one you have previously had


Oh no! How odd. Hope you're OK and get well soon.


----------

